# LUL Embankment substation - 2008



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

More from the past......

I`v had to wait a long time before putting these up, these were a series of visits to abandoned LUL stations back in 2008/09 we sort of had permission (sort of) as a member of subbrit you get from time to time to visit some very off limits sites, the guy who sorted out these has now retired and almost lost his job over them at the time.

The next location is the abandoned underground sub-station which is part of Embankment LUL station on the Northern line. As you walk along a normal passenger tunnel a small nondescript door in the wall leads in to a small office but with a thick steel blast door, once through this you find yourself in the old sub-station room, it very big and still with its overhead crane and bits and bobs of it former use scattered around.

Sit back and enjoy...







Spread over two floors.
















Next up is the gantry crane.











There was also a staff mess room with in the substation, basic but home to those who worked there.











Well that will do for Embankment substation, if you want to see more pictures head on over to my FlickR site at :- https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663572284695

Thanks for looking any and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2016)

Zomg so jealous! That gauge in pic 4 is gorgeous! 
Thanks for sharing, what a place!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2016)

That's great. I see it still has some antique electrical apparatus still present.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm all over your flikr stuff like a tramp on chips......


----------

